# Orange Beach Billfish Classic



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Due to a hectic work schedule we are not fishing the OBBC this year. Good luck to any and all that will be fishing it this year!

I kept saying how blessed we were last year with near perfect weather for just about every tournament and that we were due for some less than perfect weather this year. Unfortunately it looks like my prediction might be coming true. Looks like they may have a rough week of it this year for the OBBC. Hopefully it's still early enough to change!

Would love to see any updates here on forum if any participants have web access offshore!

Good luck! Be safe!

Robert


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Does look like it will be a little sporty out there.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

25 boats tuffed it out 3 kill Blue MArlin, 8 released
pretty good tuna bite 42# phin
small wahoo's in the 30's


----------



## Bluewater Report (Jul 14, 2014)

http://www.orangebeachbillfishclassic.com

Final results shown here.


----------

